# 19" OZ Superleggera



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

(Please note that this was posted back on 10-31-2002)

I went last night to the Wheel Store to see what kind of 19" they have for my car.
I told them that: I wanted 19", something other that silver, and lightweight. 
They told me that my best bet will be the OZ Superleggera (the sameones that the progect car from nissan mag. has). They only weight 21.5 pounds, and they look nice,
19x8 245/35/19
The price out the door, Locks everything was $2775 with Toyo FZ4
or $3100 with Toyo T1S

What you guys think?


Thanks.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

No dont do it! J/K actually OZ Racing makes an awsome wheel and those are the ones that I have been wanting for a while now. For that size you will have a hard time finding something that weigh's as little as the OZ Sup's


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Is that a good price?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

the $2775 seems kinda high too me. If you could break it down so we can see the price per rim, etc etc.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> *I went last night to the Wheel Store to see what kind of 19" they have for my car.
> I told them that: I wanted 19", something other that silver, and lightweight.
> They told me that my best bet will be the OZ Superleggera (the sameones that the progect car from nissan mag. has). They only weight 21.5 pounds, and they look alright,
> 245/35/19
> ...


What do these look like?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm sure someone can photochop these on an Altima.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

There are very nice. No wonder they are expensive.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Wow! I like...
Remind me of mine:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> *Is that a good price? *


For 19s? I think that is crappy. 21.5 pounds.... The stock units are 22.5 pounds.

Go here to find other wheel's weights.

Click Here


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *For 19s? I think that is crappy. 21.5 pounds.... The stock units are 22.5 pounds.
> 
> Go here to find other wheel's weights.
> 
> Click Here *


I agree...for that price they should weigh about 5 lbs


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Coco said:


> I'm sure someone can photochop these on an Altima. [/B]


Here is a picture of the mossy project car with the Superleggera:


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

I think each wheel is like $ 4$$ and something

Total price with tires mounted, locks everything out the door:
with the toyo FZ4 = $ 2775
with the Toyo T1S = $ 3100


What is the wides I can go? (19x8, 19x8.5 or 19x9)
What kind of tires should I go with?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: 19" OZ Superleggera*



Guerrero said:


> *I think each wheel is like $ 4$$ and something
> 
> Total price with tires mounted, locks everything out the door:
> with the toyo FZ4 = $ 2775
> ...


about $400 per wheel sounds about right. As far as tires, I personally like the T1's and I believe 8.5" is the widest you can go safely without rubbing but OhTwo would know that answer to that question.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 19" OZ Superleggera*



Slurppie said:


> *I believe 8.5" is the widest you can go safely without rubbing but OhTwo would know that answer to that question. *


You can go all the way up to 9 inch wide, but the offset, and tire width need to be tested thoroughly.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: 19" OZ Superleggera*



OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *You can go all the way up to 9 inch wide, but the offset, and tire width need to be tested thoroughly. *


This will help with that:

http://toy4two.home.mindspring.com/offset.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Wow! I like...
> Remind me of mine:
> 
> 
> ...


I like yours better Alex, friend of mine has those in 18" on a black E36 3 series coupe, they look awesome, after he got em people kept asking him if his car was an M3.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Waddy said:


> *I like yours better Alex, friend of mine has those in 18" on a black E36 3 series coupe, they look awesome, after he got em people kept asking him if his car was an M3. *


Thanks Chad!
Have you seen pics of my car?
I'm a big Speedvision fan. You can
see the influence on my 3.5


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: 19" OZ Superleggera*



ALTYHOLIC said:


> *This will help with that:
> 
> http://toy4two.home.mindspring.com/offset.html *


Thanks, but I'm new in this and I don't even know how width, or the offset of my stock tires, I'm going to check my manual and see if I find that. 
I probably go with 8 or 8.5, what are the differents between those two? other than wight


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Thanks Chad!
> Have you seen pics of my car?
> I'm a big Speedvision fan. You can
> see the influence on my 3.5 *


Where do you have pics of your ride?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> *Where do you have pics of your ride? *


Look here:

http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=61452&highlight=SERious


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Look here:
> 
> http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=61452&highlight=SERious *


Ok, now I remember, nice car...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> *Here is a picture of the mossy project car with the Superleggera:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just a little correction...That's the Nissan Performance Mag project Altima 3.5 .... Mossy is a sponsor..


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

myoung said:


> *just a little correction...That's the Nissan Performance Mag project Altima 3.5 .... Mossy is a sponsor.. *


Oh, my bad, I know I puted right the first time, but thanks any away.  



Guerrero said:


> *I went last night to the Wheel Store to see what kind of 19" they have for my car.
> I told them that: I wanted 19", something other that silver, and lightweight.
> They told me that my best bet will be the OZ Superleggera (the sameones that the progect car from nissan mag. has). They only weight 21.5 pounds, and they look alright,
> 245/35/19
> ...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Look here:
> 
> http://www.altimas.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=61452&highlight=SERious *


Alex, I like.
Beautiful wheels, injen CAI and Asian Model.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Say bye-bye to the Millie Miglia's!!!
I'm getting a set of these to replace them...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

PM me with a quote on the other wheels... if the deal is right.... hehe


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *PM me with a quote on the other wheels... if the deal is right.... hehe *


You got it Ruben! 
If we can make this work you can
pic them up at the meet on the 16th!


----------



## Middy (Apr 30, 2002)

To be quite honest, 19" rims are a bad choice if you're looking for performance. In a test of wheels from 14" up through at least 18" if not higher, 17" were found to be the best overall performers. A rim as large as 19" will really affect your car's handling. They're mostly for show and look pimp, but they simply aren't made for "go". Your car won't turn in as well, the steering will feel less responsive. And the cost of the set to start off with is outrageous! Just think how much 19" tires are going to cost you to replace... and the ride will be rough. 

If none of that bothers you, then go for it. OZ makes nice rims. 

As a side note, I wrote an small informational article on the advantages of smaller rims over large ones here: http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/current/5zigen/


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Good article Middy


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Right on Middy, but pimpin is hard to stop


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Middy said:


> *To be quite honest, 19" rims are a bad choice if you're looking for performance. In a test of wheels from 14" up through at least 18" if not higher, 17" were found to be the best overall performers. A rim as large as 19" will really affect your car's handling. They're mostly for show and look pimp, but they simply aren't made for "go". Your car won't turn in as well, the steering will feel less responsive. And the cost of the set to start off with is outrageous! Just think how much 19" tires are going to cost you to replace... and the ride will be rough.
> 
> If none of that bothers you, then go for it. OZ makes nice rims.
> 
> As a side note, I wrote an small informational article on the advantages of smaller rims over large ones here: http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/current/5zigen/ *


Now you got me thinking again, I wasn't sure which way to go 18s or 19s, but like I said before I think 18s look small and 19s don't give me the performance I want...
(I would probably go for the nice, pimp, rought and expensiveee 19s)
Thanks


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Say bye-bye to the Millie Miglia's!!!
> I'm getting a set of these to replace them...
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nice rims. 
18s? what kind of tires?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Tires?*

I'm keeping the Conti Sport Contacts from my Miglia's
(225/45/ZR18)


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

Damn, those Superleggera are real nice looking. For $3,000 though I would be thinking turbo or something.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

VibrantRedGT said:


> *Damn, those Superleggera are real nice looking. For $3,000 though I would be thinking turbo or something. *


The light weight of the Superleggera is a huge selling point. The set we have on the Altima is just under 20lbs. We can't argue with Middy's point about larger wheels hurting performance but again these 19" are relatively light. We'll have to do a comparison vs. the stock set to see which is heavier.

The 19" OZ's just look plain bad ass on the Altima.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

SR20AL said:


> *The light weight of the Superleggera is a huge selling point. The set we have on the Altima is just under 20lbs. We can't argue with Middy's point about larger wheels hurting performance but again these 19" are relatively light. We'll have to do a comparison vs. the stock set to see which is heavier.
> 
> The 19" OZ's just look plain bad ass on the Altima. *


Stock rollers on the 3.5 are almost 23 llbs.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

These are the rims I finally decided on:
18 x 8" ADR Kasai @ 22 llbs.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Alex, why are you changing your rims? The ones you have now look sweet!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I'm a perfectionist!
The Mille's are +42 et and the 
ADR's are +38 et. This should align
them perfectly with the fender well
lips. I like the flush tuck look on my 
cars. Also, they're 4 llbs lighter *bonus*.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

They look like DJ's and SLcentral's


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

^^ I was gonna say that...but didn't wanna ruin it for him.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I like these









And these look familiar









I like these too


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *They look like DJ's and SLcentral's *


Ehh...I'm sure in the 200,000+ 3rd gens that Nissan's
sold, someone somewhere has my Miglia's too.
I'm satisfied in the fact that I haven't seen those ADR's
on any Alty in Dallas. 

Anyways, as I'm sure you know...many companies'
make the same wheel. So far, Advan/Nippon/and Speedy all
make "versions" of the Kasai. The trick is finding a fitment that
meets my needs. I have accomplished that!

Besides, cleaning 14 spokes was taking too long...


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

ooooooooooooo, very nice!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Coco said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On a BMW yes, on an Altima no.
Just look at every Alty you've seen that
has an outside lip. Does it look good to
you?


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I like these
> 
> 
> And these look familiar
> ...


Me likey


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *These are the rims I finally decided on:
> 18 x 8" ADR Kasai @ 22 llbs.
> 
> 
> ...


I also like those, but now I'm thinking in the Superleggera III
picture


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Yeah, I like the lip on those wheels.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

Guerrero said:


> *I also like those, but now I'm thinking in the Superleggera III
> *


It's what we have on the Z project. Also a very sweet wheel!


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Ya'll must have money to burn...!


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Ya'll must have money to burn...! *


I know a lot of people that burn all of their money on their cars..


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I know a lot of people that burn all of their money on their cars.. *


Well, I admit I spend my fair share.
However, I don't spend unless I 
can get a deal...


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

ALTYHOLIC said:


> *Well, I admit I spend my fair share.
> However, I don't spend unless I
> can get a deal... *


it's not that I have money to burn, but like you said if I can get a real good deal, I'll go for it.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

SR20AL said:


> *It's what we have on the Z project. Also a very sweet wheel!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I remember where I saw it, the Nov. NissanPerformanceMag. issue


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

I'm back from deployment, and I save some money to get my wheels, "FINALLY" 
Now I'm looking for a good deal...
where do you guys think I can get a good deal for the 19x8 OZ Superleggera???


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *I know a lot of people that burn all of their money on their cars.. *


Do you mean the guys with 3 cars a truck and a motorcycle?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

^^DOH!^^

Willy is MIA.

Guerrero... deployed? A donde? 

www.wheelmax.com is the only place I know


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

I was in the Persian Gulf from January to June. 
I just call wheelmax and they don't sell OZs.
Thanks


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

maybe that 1010 place? 

i was looking at some 17x8 superleggera's for my G. they are only 320.00 apiece, not bad if you ask me (in that size they are only 16.6 lbs each, compared to my 24 lb stockers)

BTW, Guerrero, thanks for helping us and the US out over there. I did my time during the last Persian Gulf thing and really appreciate it. Gracias y lo siento a el tiempo mismo. (my spanish is rusty)


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Do you mean the guys with 3 cars a truck and a motorcycle? *


Or guys that can afford to trade up on a new max...

When do we see pics of the new max?

cheers...


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

3.5SE Auto said:


> *maybe that 1010 place?
> 
> i was looking at some 17x8 superleggera's for my G. they are only 320.00 apiece, not bad if you ask me (in that size they are only 16.6 lbs each, compared to my 24 lb stockers)
> 
> BTW, Guerrero, thanks for helping us and the US out over there. I did my time during the last Persian Gulf thing and really appreciate it. Gracias y lo siento a el tiempo mismo. (my spanish is rusty) *


The 1010tires have them for $500, the best price I've found is $425

I like my job and it was a great experience, no that I wanted to happend but if I have to go back I will.

Gracias a usted.


----------

